# How to set up Win Primary Domain Controller



## DominikHoffmann (Feb 12, 2003)

For quite some time, I have been trying to set up our server running Mac OS X Server 10.2.3 as a Windows Primary Domain Controller (PDC). With the help of other posts I found http://www.afp548.com/Articles/system/sambapdc.html, which seems to based on Mac OS X Server 10.1.x, however. Also, with Windows connectivity no longer hidden below the surface, I don't know, whether I should be messing with the Samba configuration files directly, even via SWAT. 

Is there anyone out there who has gotten it to work? I am asking after finding out that Apple at this point does not support this. My ultimate goal is to migrate the users of a Windows 2000 server to our OS X Server box (an Xserve). 

The Windows server is on 192.168.1.50, and the Xserve on 192.168.2.2. They both have different domains, whereas the Windows server acts as a PDC for the entire 192.168.1.x subnet. 

Dominik Hoffmann


----------

